# Ballpark Cost on Trigger Job -Beretta 92



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

Howdy,

Just some ballpark numbers on a trigger job you've gotten recently please - other prices besides Beretta welcomed. Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just curious. Why are you wanting to have a trigger job done on a 92?

I have numerous Beretta's, and they all shoot fine as far as I'm concerned. :watching:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Love my stock 92 trigger. I would only have work done if there is an issue with excessive creep, take-up or not staging correctly.


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

Have seen many posts about "D" trigger, that said, I have a fairly small hand and not the greatest grip strength and want to shoot NRA bullseye (one handed). I don't want the fatigue. Besides< I asked about cost not reasons not to do it. If yours works for you, congratulations.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

chiltech500 said:


> Have seen many posts about "D" trigger, that said, I have a fairly small hand and not the greatest grip strength and want to shoot NRA bullseye (one handed). I don't want the fatigue. Besides< I asked about cost not reasons not to do it. If yours works for you, congratulations.


Cool.....a newbie with an attitude. :anim_lol:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know what a trigger job costs,but I don't think it would hurt to try the D spring.I never changed mine but I would suspect it would help the singel action a little bit.Hell,I don't even know anyone that does them on Berettas,maybe Bruce Grey at Grey Guns?He isn't cheap but does excellent work.TJ used to do damn near any gun but he's shut down shop as far as I know a few years ago.

I'm curious why you're running a Beretta,do others use it?Normally Bullseye is shot with 1911s or target versions of a model,and I've never seen a 92 tweaked for bullseye.


----------



## Bearlaker (Dec 25, 2009)

chiltech500 said:


> Have seen many posts about "D" trigger, that said, I have a fairly small hand and not the greatest grip strength and want to shoot NRA bullseye (one handed). I don't want the fatigue.


I put the D spring in and polished the transfer bar. Maahvelous result.


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

1911 not required for bullseye but many use them, but 45 ammo is expensive unless you reload, which most of the guys shooting the 45's I have met do reload.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I personally would choose my beretta for bulls eye. They are just as accurate as any 1911 ive ever seen and far more comfortable to me. But as far as a trigger job. It would really depend on what a gunsmith would charge. Some may h a ve a flat rate price or some may charge by the time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

95chevy said:


> I personally would choose my beretta for bulls eye. They are just as accurate as any 1911 ive ever seen and far more comfortable to me. But as far as a trigger job. It would really depend on what a gunsmith would charge. Some may h a ve a flat rate price or some may charge by the time.


Click link
https://www.google.com/search?q=1911+trigger+verses+beretta+92&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

> I personally would choose my beretta for bulls eye. They are just as accurate as any 1911 ive ever seen and far more comfortable to me


I did read somewhere on the net that the beretta 92 is the most widely used target pistol out there.

That said, I know a guy on the beretta forum that has competition barrels that he will custom cut to any length you desire, then adds a bushing to the end of the barrel that eliminates the play at the muzzle - (grab your 92 barrel at the muzzle and move it up and down and you'll note it floats around quite a bit). With this bushing there will be no play which then improves accuracy. He also adds weight balance below the barrel to reduce the recoil. I had the privilege of shooting a few of his custom 92's and it almost felt like the gun shot itself. Of course he had done the trigger jobs himself because he does smithing.

The reason I started this post is that I believe he would like $160 for a custom trigger job which includes polishing all surfaces plus the spring change. I wanted to find out if that price was in the ballpark. I know the quality of his work is superb because I shot his pistols.


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Cool.....a newbie with an attitude.


Whataya gonna do with these maroons


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,I haven't seen anyone rework a Beretta in a real long time,like 20 years.I admit I never really persued upgrading it because mine is pretty nice the way it is.

$160 sounds in line and wouldn't have a problem spending that on a proper job.That's actually cheap compared to some other pistols.


----------

